# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Á >  Tour Du Lịch Thái Lan Cao Cấp 6N5Đ Cùng Việt Sun Travel

## vietsun_travel

*Việt Sun Travel** - Chương trình Thái Lan (6N5Đ) CAO CẤP – CHẤT LƯỢNG*


*BAO TRỌN GÓI*

-       *Dạo và buffet* *Du Thuyền** sang trọng đẳng cấp quốc tế vào ban đêm,* 

-       *Buffet nhà hàng 5 sao* *Baiyoke Sky** tòa nhà 88 tầng cao nhất Thái Lan,* 

-       *Massage cồ truyền** Thái Lan (60 phút),* 

-       *Buffet BBQ** hải sản nướng phố biển Pattaya,* 

-       *Tặng vé cưỡi voi** chụp ảnh ngắm cảnh cảm giác mới lạ,* 

-       *Lẩu Nhúng Hoàng Gia Suky** (lẩu Nhật theo khẩu vị người Thái)*

-       *Chợ nổi** đặc sản 4 miền Thái Lan,* 

-       *Tiffany Show** (nơi diễn ra cuộc thi Hoa hậu chuyển giới hằng năm được cả thế giới công nhận),*

-       *Khách sạn 4*** tại thành phố biển Pattaya nằm ngay cạnh bờ biển*

-       *Khách sạn 4*** tại Bangkok ngay khu trung tâm mua sắm và chợ đêm Bangkok*

*Việt Sun Travel cam kết bồi hoàn 100% tiền dịch vụ tại Thái Lan cho khách hàng nếu không thực hiện đầy đủ chương trình đưa ra (trừ trường hợp bất khả kháng).*

*Khởi hành:  06, 14, 20, 27/01/2014*

*Tham khảo chương trình chi tiết:* *TẠI ĐÂY*

*Nguyễn Thanh Huy*
*Sales Manager*
*Phone:   0938.905.877*
* __________________________         * 
*VIET SUN TRAVEL Co., Ltd.*
*240 Ly Chinh Thang Street, District 03
Ho Chi Minh City, Viet Nam
Tel:  (84.8)  35 262 075 (Ext: 31)
Fax: (84.8)  35 262 079*
*Email:* *huynguyen@VietSunTravel.com*
*Website:* *www.VietSunTravel.com*
*Facebook:* *www.facebook.com/VietSunTravel*

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up cho buổi chiều nào.  :Gossip:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên nào là up lên nào.  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên nào up lên nào.  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Lên cho thứ 6. TGIF. Lên là lên là lên là lên.  :Gossip:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Lên cho sáng thứ hai đầu tuần, lên là lên là lên là lên.  :Gun Bandana:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up cho buổi chiều vui vẻ.  :starwars:

----------


## everesttravel

*Tour Thái Lan từ Hà Nội* giá bao nhiêu và đi vào thời gian nào vậy bạn.

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Cùng ủng hộ cho Việt Sun Travel nào.*  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up quài up mãi up hoài.*  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up luôn cho buổi sáng quên up.*  :hehe:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up cho ngày làm việc chán ngắt.*  :Boff:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên nào, sáng thứ tư mà sao buồn ngủ quá đi thôi.*  :Gossip:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên cho buổi sáng hứng khởi nào.*  :dance:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up cho mau đến giờ ăn trưa nào. *

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up để ủng hộ Việt Sun Travel.*  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên cho thứ 6 nào.*  :Gossip:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up cho buổi chiều mát mẻ cùng Việt Sun Travel nào.*  :Boff:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up cho một Việt Sun Travel vững mạnh.*  :Yahoo!:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up cho ngày thứ 2 đông khách.*  :Gun Bandana:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên cho buổi chiều mát mẻ cùng Việt Sun Travel nào.*  :Boff:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên cho buổi chiều mát mẻ cùng Việt Sun Travel nào.*  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên cho buổi sáng mát mẻ cùng Việt Sun Travel nào.  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên nào, up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào.*  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên nào, up cho buổi chiều mát mẻ, buổi chiều vui vẻ.*  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên cho buổi sáng mát mẻ cùng Việt Sun Travel nào.*  :Yahoo!:

----------


## ttanhtt

up cho nhanh lên top nhá

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào.                   *  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên cho Du Lịch Việt Sun nào.  :Boff:

----------


## vietsun_travel

> *Tour Thái Lan từ Hà Nội* giá bao nhiêu và đi vào thời gian nào vậy bạn.


Bên mình chỉ có tour khởi hành từ Tp HCM thôi bạn nhé.  :Smile:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên cho Du Lịch Việt Sun nào.*  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào. *  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up cho đầu năm may mắn cùng Việt Sun Travel nào.*

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào.*

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up cho mau khỏi bệnh nào. *  :spam:

----------


## vietsun_travel

*Up lên cho du lịch Việt Sun nào.*

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào.  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên tiếp cho Việt Sun Travel nào.  :Gossip:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Lên là lên là lên là lên, lên cho Việt Sun Travel.  :Boff:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào.  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up cho buổi sáng đầu tuần thôi nào.  :Gossip:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up quài up mãi up hoài.  :Boff:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up cho buổi chiều mát mẻ cùng Việt Sun nào.  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up up up up lên nào.  :Gun Bandana:  :Gun Bandana:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào.  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên thôi nào, up lên nào.  :spam:  :spam:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up up up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào.  :starwars:  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào mọi người.  :Gun Bandana:  :Gun Bandana:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào.  :starwars:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào.  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:  :Yahoo!:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up up up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào.  :dance:  :dance:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào bà con.  :Gossip:  :Gossip:

----------


## vietsun_travel

Up lên cho Việt Sun Travel nào bà con.  :Gossip:  :Yahoo!:

----------

